# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  The EDM and Dubstep Thread

## HoldTheSea

If there are any other ravers or Bassheads on here, you can post your favorite songs in this thread  ::): 

Just a basic rundown of what qualifies as EDM or Bass Music:
EDM: All types of House, including Jungle Terror and Breakbeat/Jersey Club. Trance, Techno, Ambient, Eurodance. Hardcore, Jumpstyle, and Hardstyle. Moombah/Moombahton, Trap/Festival Trap, Twerk. Disco Polo, Euro Disco, etc. Glitch Hop, Drill, Trip Hop.
Video game music also counts as Electronic Music btw  ::): 
Bass Music: Dubstep, Drum & Bass, UK Garage, Drumstep, Industrial, Future Bass, Brostep, Riddim.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Row Rocka- Blackbird

This [BEEP] bangs proper.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Kairo Kingdom- One Two

I would argue that this is what Dubstep is supposed to sound like... it's supposed to have a melody like this. New Dubstep is mostly bad.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Dodge & Fuski vs Nick Thayer- Playboy (Barely Alive Remix)

This has always been one of my all-time favorites.

----------


## HoldTheSea

KV9- KillZone

If heavy bass and a lot of noise aren't your thing, you won't enjoy this. This is my fave Riddim song though.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Darude- Sandstorm

Unironically my favorite song of all time... I have literally been listening to this since it came out in 1999  :O_O:

----------


## HoldTheSea

Alvaro & Jetfire- Guest List

And now for something completely different, lol... This is dark Electro House

----------


## HoldTheSea

Rawtek- House Of Zulu

Another one of my favorites. This is breakbeat Jungle Terror with vocal chops.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Bombs Away, Peep This & Bounce Inc- Bassline Maniacs

This is an awesome song to bounce and Shuffle to.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Pendulum- Witchcraft

This is Drum & Bass, not Rock, just to clear up any confusion.
Another one of my favorite songs of all time, from one of my favorite artists of all time. I heard this live at Ultra 2016, and it was literally one of the best moments of my life.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Fox Stevenson- All In

I know I say a lot of these are my favorites, but they really are. This one especially. This is just the sweetest song. It always makes me think of my dogs- "When I can't look down, you're gonna keep my head up high, so I'm going all in, yes I'm going all in this time"

----------


## HoldTheSea

Mike Cervello & Cesqueax- Smack

Mike Cervello is one of my top ten fave artists.
I did a really good mix of this song into Empire, also by Mike Cervello. I'll have to post a clip of it.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Desembra X Ellipsis- Shock

This song brings back awesome memories. When this came out I used to blast it in my car with the bass turned all the way up.
I miss my car  ::(:

----------


## Total Eclipse

I love Union Jack

----------


## HoldTheSea

> I love Union Jack



That is a cool song, it's very chill  ::):  I actually hadn't heard of Union Jack until you mentioned them, but I'll give some of their other music a listen as well.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Krewella- Alive

This song and the lyrics are basically how I feel every time I'm at a concert or a rave.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Krewella- Can't Control Myself (Candyland Remix)

Another Krewella song... This one is a Dubstep Remix by Candyland though. I can't get enough of this song, pun intended  :Tongue:

----------


## HoldTheSea

Mountblaq & Cody Holmes- Lakota

I love this song a lot, but I prefer the first Drop over the second one unfortunately. I have a similar thing about Kilimanjaro by Rudy Zensky & Mountblaq. Mountblaq is a relatively new artist though and I think they're still working on their sound design.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Showtek vs Technoboy & Tuneboy- Mellow

Showtek is another one that's on my list of top ten fave artists. This is also my favorite Hardstyle song. I used to listen to a lot of Hardstyle in the early 2000s, and it's making a comeback so I'm happy.  :Heart:

----------


## HoldTheSea

Manian- Ravers in the UK

I'm sure most of you know this song and his other song Ravers Fantasy, especially if you're around my age  :Tongue:

----------


## HoldTheSea

Headhunterz & KSHMR- Dharma

Love love love this song  :Heart:  It's my favorite song to spin poi to, actually. This song came out while I was in Amsterdam and I listened to it pretty much the whole time I was there.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Sex Whales & Fraxo feat. Lox Chatterbox- Dead To Me

This song basically describes all the feelings I'm having right now. Or at least all the negative ones.

----------


## HoldTheSea

R3hab- Sakura

This one came out around the same time as Dharma. It was hard to choose a favorite between the two :/

----------


## HoldTheSea

Axwell & Ingrosso- Sun Is Shining

This is my vacation song, I always listen to it when I'm on vacation in the Summer  :rainbow:

----------


## HoldTheSea

Chime- Colours

This is proof that Dubstep can be beautiful... My partner really loved this song  ::(:

----------


## HoldTheSea

Noisia- Friendly Intentions (Liquid Stranger Remix)

This is honestly probably the weirdest song in my collection, but it's also one of the best.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Kavido- Shape

One of the best Jungle Terror songs imo. That Drop is fire.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Synchronice- Denouement

This song has been stuck in my head all night. I haven't wanted to listen to it for a while because of what it reminds me of :/
Warning: This song is super intense and you need to listen to it with headphones.

----------


## HoldTheSea

AlunaGeorge- I'm In Control

Another one of my favorite vacation/summer songs.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Porter Robinson- Sad Machine

Porter Robinson has some really sad songs, but this one in particular always gets me  ::(:

----------


## HoldTheSea

Coone- F.T.F.M.F feat. Zatox
I probably can't actually type out the real name of this song on here, but it says it uncensored in the song.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Datsik & Virtual Riot- Nasty

Mind is blown.  ::!:   :Heart:

----------

